# Arthroscopic Subcoracoid Decompression



## coderguy1939 (Feb 16, 2009)

Doctor is doing a "subcoracoid decompression" for "subcoracoid impingement of the undersurface of the coracoid on the subscapularis".  I think this would be part of debridement.  Has anyone seen this before and I'd appreciate input on how it was coded.  Thansk.


----------



## mbort (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree with a debridement if there is no documentation to support the bony work that is involved for the SAD.

Hope this helps
Mary, CPC,COSC


----------



## coderguy1939 (Feb 16, 2009)

He states that the "subcoracoid is burred back planing in line with the course of the subscapularis to open up the gap between the subcoracoid and the subscap".   If this can be coded wouldn't it be unlisted?


----------



## mbort (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm thinking no, what else did he do?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Mary,

It took me time to get back to this, but here is what he did in addition to the "subcoracoid decompression".

29826 Subacromial decompression
29824 Mumford
29823 Debridment, glenohumeral, anterior and posterior
29999 Biceps tenolysis and tenosynovectomy (well documented)

Seems to me that the subcoracoid he's talking about would be part of the glenohumeral debridement.


----------



## mbort (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree with you


----------



## coderguy1939 (Feb 24, 2009)

THanks for all the input, Mary.


----------

